# Citizenship application after exceeding 3 months of absence from SA



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi LegalMan

I intend to apply for SA citizenship in 3 years time. At the same time i want to go to another country and secure a good job. According to the application form for citizenship, one shouldn't have left SA for a period exceeding 3 months in any of the 5 consecutive years that precede the application for citizenship. I want to know if there are any legal avenues around this. I want to leave SA (may be return once every year) and still apply for citizenship in 3 years time.


----------

